# zantac & Omeprazole



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

Does any body else's dogs take either Zantac or Omeprazole long term?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi & welcome to the forum - what's your question / query re the above?


----------



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

My 2 and half year old Jackapoo has been suffering badly with acid reflux, the vets put him on Zantac and Omeprazole and it seemed to help,
He finished that 10 days ago and now it's all starting up again, I bought the same strength drugs from the chemist and started giving it to him yesterday and now he is fine again as the drugs have started kicking in again! Just want to know if any other dogs take these long term?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Great that the meds helped BUT if he's now finished and is having the same issues - you MUST take him back to the vet for further investigation.

You cannot buy human meds OTC without discussing with your vet first / their knowledge and consent - it's not on and could seriously put your dog at risk . 

There must be a reason he's having issues and you need to find out what these are


----------



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

The vet said that he may be prone to acid reflux so doses of Zantac and Omeprazole which he did say we're the human versions will help,
The vet charged me £14 for 6 zantac tablets and I thought that was quite high, so I went to the chemist and got 14 the same strength tablets for much cheaper and the same with omeprazole, if it helps him I will give it to him for a bit longer and then stop it again, I know that humans can be on this for life so I just wanted to know if anyone's dogs on here are on it long term. 
I am a responsible dog owner and I would never put him at risk, I'm only doing what the vet did but not continuing to pay a fortune to do it.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

You are missing the point I'm trying to make - if the condition is ongoing, it needs further investigation to find out what is wrong / what's causing it.

If you self - treat, you're not going to find this out, which could put your dog at risk!

You are not a vet therefore you are not qualified to make the decision that this course of treatment is now the best option.


----------



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

We are trying to rule out different foods which could be causing it so till that's sorted it's likely to flare up again, the vets are aware of this,
I told them I have the same strength drugs at home and they were ok with that! It's going to be an issue till till we find what food he could be sensitive to, but it could be a long process!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Who did you tell the pharmacist they were for?

They would not dispense them if you said they were for a pet and if you said they were for you / another human, you have lied ....


----------



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

I actually find you patronising and rude! I came on here to ask a simple question and in return all you have done is attack me, I'm not a child and I'm not stupid!
I take omeprazole as well because of the medication I take for cancer, the difference is I have mine on prescription, so if I really wanted to be deceitful I could have got it from the Dr for myself and also given it to my dog, but instead I walked into the chemist and got a box of the shelf and took it to the counter and paid for it, it's only a low strength 10mg which you can buy OTC and when I paid for it the lady said I can get them cheaper on prescription and I told her they were for my dog and she just said she didn't hear that! So no I am not a liar! I'm just asking a simple question! I no longer want to be part of this forum as the response I have had from you as really upset me!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I have not been either patronising or rude. My interests are with the animal and I have the best interests of your dog in my mind. 

It is illegal for pharmacists to dispense human medication for pet use - they should not do it and risk their licence doing so. 

Your 2nd post stated you had bought the human equivalent from a chemist - your 3rd post stated they were much cheaper ...... at no time during either post did you say you had contacted your vet for further advice ...... I can only go on the information provided which sounded as if you were self treating without the vets knowledge.......


----------



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

I have only been doing what the vet had said! He said it is likely to happen again! 
And they are aware I have the medication at home because I told them I have.
I have enough dramas going on in my life at the moment and all I want to do is get a little advice regarding my beloved dog.
I can now see I came to the wrong place. Sorry for bothering you!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My Missy was on Zantac for a good period of months all In all when we was having issues with her continuously bringing up bile. The vet said it was totally safe to use on a long term basis and that I could buy it myself from over the counter as it's exactly the same stuff.


----------



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

Thank you! 
That's all I wanted to hear, my dog only has a quarter of a 75mg zantac tablet twice a day and one 10mg omeprazole in the morning.
I just wanted to know if other dogs have been on it or are on it long term!
The omeprazole is short term but the zantac may be on and off for a while so we can sort his diet!
I appreciate your answer!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

you cannot buy omeprazole over the counter. you need a prescription. the most you will get over the counter is gaviscon and other low grade mess for indigestion and stomach protection


----------



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

You can buy omeprazole 10mg over the counter and Zantac 75mg over the counter! I know this because I did it a few days ago from a lloyds chemist! You can even buy them on Amazon.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Whether you can or can't buy them is irrelevant - pharmacists are NOT allowed to sell human meds for pet use ...... vets should not be advising clients to do this unless they make it clear that the person must make it clear to the pharmacist that it is for pet use 

If you don't want to pay vet prices, get a prescription from the vet and buy it from an online pet med dispensary


----------



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

They are the same drugs, the vet Made me sign something to say that my dog would be having human drugs! If it bothers you that much that I went into a chemist and bought the SAME drugs then if he needs them again I will get then of Amazon! That way I don't have to answer any questions and be called a liar from the likes of you! I am ill myself and all I want is my dog to feel better and that is what I am trying to do! I've had one sensible reassuring answer on this forum and now I'm done with it because I don't want to have to deal with people like you!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Who did you tell the pharmacist they were for?
> 
> They would not dispense them if you said they were for a pet and if you said they were for you / another human, you have lied ....





Lilylass said:


> Whether you can or can't buy them is irrelevant - pharmacists are NOT allowed to sell human meds for pet use ...... vets should not be advising clients to do this unless they make it clear that the person must make it clear to the pharmacist that it is for pet use
> 
> If you don't want to pay vet prices, get a prescription from the vet and buy it from an online pet med dispensary


What rubbish. I buy human medication for animals all the time and never make a secret of it when I buy it. If I am buying for cattle or horses I kind of have to explain as otherwise they would wonder why I was buying massive doses. The vet will often suggest using human medication. If it is something that needs a prescription the vet will write out a prescription for the client to take into the chemist.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

OP, if your vet is happy for your dog to be on the medication long term then that is what matters. I cannot see the problem as plenty of humans are on them for life.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I have not called you a liar - I said 'if' you had misled the pharmacist then you would have lied 

You confirmed you told the pharmacist they were for your dog - so you didn't

The pharmacist has acted unlawfully ..... the vet should also not tell you to get human meds from a pharmacist without telling them it's for your dog (which you did) but the pharmacist should then refuse to sell the meds. 

Blitz - it is illegal for pharmacists to sell human meds for pets - if they are advised this is what they're for, they should refuse the sale.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I certainly have not noticed a change in the pharmacist so presumably they have not been sacked every time anyone buys animal medication. When I have been in with a vet's prescription they have been more than happy to supply the medication. Most of what I buy is over the counter so only see a sales person anyway. I have often had to buy huge amounts of aspirin on the vets advice for a cow in pain. Obviously I have said what it is for or they might just wonder why I was needing such a huge amount.


----------



## jazzypad1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Have you thought of using a natural product that does the same job? Dorwest Tree Bark Powder is excellent for digestive issues - it contains slippery elm and white poplar - and can be used in the long term if necessary.


----------



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

jazzypad1 said:


> Have you thought of using a natural product that does the same job? Dorwest Tree Bark Powder is excellent for digestive issues - it contains slippery elm and white poplar - and can be used in the long term if necessary.


I've never heard of that but I will definitely look into it! Thank you!


----------



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

I have been on Amazon and ordered some Dorwest tree bark powder, it has excellent reviews so I'm hoping it will calm his tummy! There are lots of dogs that just have a sensitive tummy, and my boy definitely has!
Some dogs are on this for life according to the reviews! So thanks again for your useful advice! I was beginning to think that coming on this forum was a waste of time, I'm glad I stuck it out now!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I use slippery elm bark for one of my bitches for reflux acid and it was recommended by the health shop for the dog on telling them of her issue's.
I also use wind- ease from boots and that seems to help alot.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I may look into some tree bark/slippery elm powder too. Thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## Bengo (Feb 27, 2015)

Have you tried organicapple cider vinegar for reflux. My dog had it quite badly after an operation and I gave her a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar, mixed with half a teaspoon of honey and a little warm water. Seemed to work straight away. She now has this every day. it's supposed to be great for all kinds of things besides acid reflux and is quite harmless.


----------



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

Bengo said:


> Have you tried organicapple cider vinegar for reflux. My dog had it quite badly after an operation and I gave her a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar, mixed with half a teaspoon of honey and a little warm water. Seemed to work straight away. She now has this every day. it's supposed to be great for all kinds of things besides acid reflux and is quite harmless.


I've never tried that! I will keep that in mind. Thank you!


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> I have not been either patronising or rude. My interests are with the animal and I have the best interests of your dog in my mind.
> 
> It is illegal for pharmacists to dispense human medication for pet use - they should not do it and risk their licence doing so.
> 
> Your 2nd post stated you had bought the human equivalent from a chemist - your 3rd post stated they were much cheaper ...... at no time during either post did you say you had contacted your vet for further advice ...... I can only go on the information provided which sounded as if you were self treating without the vets knowledge.......


I do not know where you are from but it is certainly not illegal for pharmacists to dispense human medication for animals. As long as the customer has approval from their vet and dosage has been thoroughly understood then it is perfectly legal in all senses. My mother is a pharmacist and she regularly buys and sells human medication such as anti-histamines for pets which are widely used.
The reason why medication is cheaper from chemists is that they are able to buy products in bulk and at a lower retail price than vets, and many vets know this and do actually recommend chemists that they know have it at a cheaper price, as long as the customer is well aware of dosage etc.
I think everyone would rather people bought prescription and over the counter medication from people such as chemists than off the internet where they do not know if it is actually the product stated at all!


----------



## Jackadoodledoo (May 15, 2015)

Brannybear said:


> I do not know where you are from but it is certainly not illegal for pharmacists to dispense human medication for animals. As long as the customer has approval from their vet and dosage has been thoroughly understood then it is perfectly legal in all senses. My mother is a pharmacist and she regularly buys and sells human medication such as anti-histamines for pets which are widely used.
> The reason why medication is cheaper from chemists is that they are able to buy products in bulk and at a lower retail price than vets, and many vets know this and do actually recommend chemists that they know have it at a cheaper price, as long as the customer is well aware of dosage etc.
> I think everyone would rather people bought prescription and over the counter medication from people such as chemists than off the internet where they do not know if it is actually the product stated at all!


I'm sure lilylass will come back and tell you that you are wrong! 
But thanks for your reply! I've spoken to a few people about this and only today someone to me that they also give their dog omeprazole 10mg for acid reflux, which they also buy from their chemist. This is my boy Bobby in the photo below!


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Probably,haha!
Hope your pooch gets on well with it, he's just gorgeous


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

In the UK, pharmacists may not supply human medications for use in animals without a written veterinary prescription. Oral authorisation is not sufficient.

It does go on. But it doesn't make it legal. The pharmacies local to us won't sell OTC meds if they are informed it's for a pet; obviously they cannot be held accountable if the purchaser does not say it's for a pet.


----------

